#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link Dedicado em Dourados/MS e região, rádio digital usado!

## diorges

Olá pessoal!

Estamos com ótimas propostas de Link Dedicado em Dourados/MS e Região.

Também temos alguns enlaces para venda.

Wi2be 8ghz Smart Full Outdoor.
Huawei RTN 910/950 e ODU 7Ghz Sub A / ODU 23Ghz Sub A (antenas de 30cm 23ghz).

Antenas de 1.2, 1.8 e 2.4m nas frequencias de 6/7-8Ghz Andrew Usadas.

Para mais informações: [email protected]

Obrigado.

----------

